# Putting bees up a tree



## MrSmith (Jun 24, 2009)

Was just curious, has anyone thought of suspending hives from a tree branch to protect from bears and other pests? I'm imagining a hive secured to a platform suspended on a pulley you could raise and lower, much the way hikers secure food. I don't yet have bees and know only the basics, but it seems the idea could work for a small hobby setup.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Suppose it could be done, but it would certainly be a lot of added work. I doubt you would actually want to work the hive in its elevated position, so you'd want a way to raise and lower it. Given that a complete give would weigh a couple hundred pounds, you would probably want to put it on a block and tackle arrangement and ensure it is lashed down securely. 

You'd likely also need to keep it from swaying somehow, as it has a big enough wall area to gain some momentum to start swinging in the wind. I have no idea how the bees would react to the movement, or if they'd even stay around. And, if it ever fell, you're colony is done. 

A much simpler, albeit likely more expensive solution would be to string a hot wire around it. A pretty stout solar charger can be bought for around $300. Another $50 or so in posts, and you would have a fire-and-forget bear deterrent, at least as effective as elevating it, considering that bears are used to climbing for their food.


----------



## RonTgottagoat (Feb 27, 2014)

I think I remember reading that is where the top bar hives were originated to catch migrating beers in Africa in logs. You may find a top bar easier to secure and suspend then a multi tear normal hive. It would definitely have the flight path out of your wY but not sure if you'd keep bears out. Improvising usually works but other things complicate. Good Luck


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

The small hive beetles would eat it alive.


----------

